# New York City



## willow_tree (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone here from NYC willing to help organize a meetup?


----------



## DYING2LIV (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi willow how r u? I know this over a month after ur post but figured I'd give it a shot. I've been thinkin the same thing but not just as a meet up. What I mean is a lot of us because of this condition remain single n lonely. And the only thing I can think of is to try n date someone w the same disease, u know someone that knows the suffering n fear n isolation we go through. Now obviously I don't know of any IBS dating sites, guess it's not such n appealing characteristic in a person to most people that don't know. But I sit n say, I'm caring, kind, funny, loyal , generous I can go on, but what a waste of my ability to give someone a good life. There's so many people out there looking for a good partner n here I sit unable to give what I have. Guess what I men if u come up w any ideas, maybe an IBS singles meet, I'm open to giving it a shot. I'm on here as Dying2liv, giv me a yell. Take care hope you feel well. Thanks for ur time.


----------

